# كيف استخدم الافوميتر لقياس الاعطال في الدائره الكهربائيه



## Dmar-X-Dmar (28 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا مهندس تقنيه مش حيالله
لكن المشكله اللي بتتعبني هي
البحث عن العطل بجهاز الافو ميتر
معرفش لها
هي مشكلتي
اتمنى من اي مهندس يشرح لي بإختصار شديد أوي
من شان مااتقل عليه بالخدمه
وانا بفهم كل التقنيه لكن البدايه كيف؟
افيدوني عاجل ؟
مهندس : Dmar-X-Dmar​


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (1 أكتوبر 2010)

لتحديد الأعطال يفضل أن يكون لديك الدائرة أو الرسم التفصيلى حيث تجد كل الجهود المتوقعة فى كل النقاط
استخدم الآفو لقياس هل هذه الجهود موجودة أم لا ثم تقيس المكونات
هذا رابط لإستخدام أجهزة القياس
أجهزة القياس و كيف تقيس بها المكونات المتنوعة والأخطاء الشائعة


----------



## eng_adel102 (2 أكتوبر 2010)

بشرح مختصر جداً :
يمكنك ان تتبع مرور الفولتية وعندما تجد انقطاع الفولتية هناك تبدا المشكلة وانت تبدا بقياس القطع القريبة .


----------



## ادور (2 أكتوبر 2010)

اسمع عن فياس المقاومة تقيس بالخطء الغير الوان المقاومة وهكذا 
مشكوررررررررر ولك كل التقدم


----------



## ahmed abdalal (12 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## tayb (15 مارس 2011)

dmar-x-dmar قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> انا مهندس تقنيه مش حيالله
> لكن المشكله اللي بتتعبني هي
> ...


 ملف جميل


----------



## هيما لورد (19 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررررر


----------

